# 7 month old biting



## sschwaben (Aug 20, 2013)

Ambros is now a little over 7 months old and his biting is getting really bad. Other training is improving greatly but he is continually biting and its starting to hurt pretty badly. He doesn't break the skin (only once while chewing a toy and got my hand on accident) and but sometimes leaves marks. Does anyone have any advice on cutting back or eliminating the biting? He has bit since he was a puppy and even more so when he was teething but he isn't teething any more. He loves to go for the arm but also goes for hands and feet, rarely face. Advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Hire a good trainer while he is still young.
How old was he when you got him? Was he a single pup, hand raised, how many in the litter? How long did he have contact with his mother?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ONe of the reasons we do research before getting a dog, is to prepare ourselves for the particular issues of the breed we choose.

And for a GSD, this biting is NORMAL and actually used in training. Cause the bloodshed that may be involved means we do have to train our pups how to use their mouths in a way that causes less pain, click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...wner/188549-puppy-biting-hints-tips-help.html

Perfect age to start up formal dog classes too! The socialization and help a great instructor gives makes having a GSD so much easier!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a trainer and a puppy class. when my dog nipped
i use to hold him by some neck fur and say "no biting"
or place my hand around his mouth and say "no biting".


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I train a replacement behavior, initially prompted on verbal cue, that eventually becomes their go to behavior instead of the mouthing. 

I use kissy-kiss, which also sounds nice in public.  Awww, people say, look at the big dog doing the kissy command. 

At first any non-tooth touch with the mouth is rewarded, and if that's what you want, you can stop there (a nudge, push, whatever). I don't know how but the dogs seem to get what I am saying so quickly I always end up with a "kiss" as the replacement for the mouthiness. Use a clicker and it will go super fast. You may need to find a clicker trainer to help. 

Sometimes still a dog will use the corn cob nibble if they are super excited, in an effort to get around the no mouthing rule (hey my mouth wasn't even open, it was just a pinch!) but for the most part it's happy kissing, nudging instead of being herded by the mouth grab.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

doggiedad said:


> find a trainer and a puppy class. when my dog nipped
> i use to hold him by some neck fur and say "no biting"
> or place my hand around his mouth and say "no biting".


This would have sent my boy into full on playtime with more determination to get those hands.

Simple redirect and exercise combined with age and maturity is what worked for me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

now that i think about it didn't work. as soon as i would let him
go he went for the hand. my dog probably made a game out of my
method. "if i nip him he'll grab my mouth". the last time i remember
getting nipped it was a walk-by. my dog was walking down the hallway.
i was sitting at my computer. he had plenty of room to pass. he moved closer to me, opened his mouth and put it around my knee. he walked
into the livingroom and turned around and faced me with a look as if
saying "what, that's what we do". so, age and maturity are key.



doggiedad said:


> find a trainer and a puppy class. when my dog nipped i use to hold him by some neck fur and say "no biting"
> or place my hand around his mouth and say "no biting".





Saphire said:


> This would have sent my boy into full on playtime with more determination to get those hands.
> 
> Simple redirect and exercise combined with
> 
> >>>>> age and maturity is what worked for me.<<<<<


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

There should be a thread that every new GSD owner sees when they come here...

GSD puppies bite....alot! 

Followed by all the amazing advice that has been and continues to be given here daily. It seems to be the number one complaint and should be covered by the breeder before that puppy leaves.

So many people come here convinced they have an aggressive GSD that is going to be a killer dog when grown. I wonder how many of these puppies are met with harsh physical corrections in attempt to curb their viscious puppies biting.


----------



## YukonKaitie (Dec 22, 2013)

I have been trying to curb this problem for quite awhile with my GSD as well so don't worry, you are not the only one. Putting my hand around his mouth and saying no in a stern voice when he bit me really started working. I then was having the worst day one day and he bit me really hard on the arm, I just thought enough is enough and I kneeled down and bit him gently on the ear, just enough for it to pinch a little. I am embarrassed to say that it worked. He just looked at me with sad puppy eyes and went to pout for a bit. He got over it and he never bit me again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sschwaben (Aug 20, 2013)

doggiedad I did the same thing, I would grab the ruff of his neck or mouth and that just made him want to play and bite more. And MaggieRoseLee, I did research, for about 2 years before getting him. I grew up with dogs and everything we did growing up to stop biting hasn't worked with him. I knew biting would be a problem but we are trying to limit/redirect it. He has cut back on the biting and as long as he is calm he only nibbles. But excited he bites.


----------

